# Freezing eggs versus freezing embryos



## clare43 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello

We use donor eggs. Our clinic suggested we freeze the eggs collected from our donor and them thaw them to fertilise them before transfer. I thought freezing embryos and thawing gave a better survival rate than freezing eggs. 

If given the choice which has better survival rate and is better recommended?

Thank you

Clare43


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

clare43 said:


> Hello
> 
> We use donor eggs. Our clinic suggested we freeze the eggs collected from our donor and them thaw them to fertilise them before transfer. I thought freezing embryos and thawing gave a better survival rate than freezing eggs.
> 
> ...


Hello Clare,

In the UK egg freezing is still quite a new technique and not all clinics do it whereas embryo freezing has been done for years.Consequently embryo freezing is regarded as much more robust and has much better survival rates.

However, you may be at a clinic where egg freezing gives very good results - i have read about some clinics with very impressive egg survival rates. They should be able to give you the chance of the eggs surviving the thaw and fertilising. I am sure they would only offer this option if they were confident of good results.

Best wishes


----------

